# Just Switched to sand...some questions and opinions??



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

I just set up a new 65 Gallon JD Cichlid tank. I bought Caribsea tan sand. I will include a pic of the set up. My question is two fold. Can I grow live plants in sand? I know JD's like to dig, but I didn't have too much of a problem with them in my gravel tank, and so far so good. In gravel the "poop" that got stuck between the rocks acted as good fertilizer, I don't think this will happen in sand. I have two HOB filters, a Penguin 400 and a penguin 200. No bottom filter or canister. I've heard fertilzer tabs might be an option but have had no experience with them. I apologize but I don't know the plant types, I bought them probably a year ago at the LFS. Any suggestions would be very helpful.... thank you!!!


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

How do you post pictures on here?!


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

Here is my tank. Please any feedback would be helpful on my original post. Thanks.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/528/jdtank.jpg/


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Live plants can grow in sand, some people have luck with Jungle Vallisneria. My plants are either heavy root feeders (crypts and swords) or plants that attach to rocks like java fern and anubias. I have the crypts and swords planted in flourite in terra cotta pots submerged in a sand substrate.


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

DJ Ransom....thanks for you response, as my topic doesn't seem to be rendering much feedback, so I really appreciate it. One more question if you don't mind. I've heard with sand tanks you have to be careful of airpockets that build up under-neath the sand. Is this true, and what can I do and how often to make sure it isn't a problem? Thanks again.


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

DJ Ransom I lied another question. What brand of Flourite do you recommend? Thanks.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

The gas pockets are best taken care of through a good sifting once a month or so, just turning the sand bed with your hand, etc. I don't have any experience with Flourite, but I believe SeaChem is the manufacturer. Judging from the plants in your photo, root tabs would probably be a bonus too :thumb:


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

Thank you jcabage! Appreciate the help.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

jcabage gave you good info. My fish actually turn the sand pretty well, they even dive into the terra cotta pots and toss the flourite all over the place trying to get food that hits the substrate. I just fill them back up every week.


----------



## Brmst40 (Feb 7, 2012)

If I should post this in another section just let me know. But my water parameters are perfect, I think the tank looks good, and I will get to work on the advice for the plants. My last question is in regards to my Jack Dempsey's feeding. Outside of the frozen food I feed them from time to time, San Fransico Bay Bloodworms and Hikari Spurilna Brine shrimp, they won't eat any of the pellet food I'm buying them. The pellets jus sit on the top, and then I remove it an hour or two later. Here are the brands I have tried so far:

Hikari Cichlid Staple Medium Floating Pellet
Omega One Meadium Foating Pellet
Omega One Cichlid Flakes - Not a pellet, they seem to eat this a bit, but certainly don't go nuts.

2 JDs about 3 to 4 Inches big. Is the pellet size wrong or should I get sinking? I hate to keep spending money on stuff my fish won't eat, but I know I can't just feed them frozen food. Any suggestions?


----------

